# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Verslaafd aan neusspray of niet?

## Agnes574

Ik weet niet of ik ook tegen een neusspray verslaving aanzit...
Ik heb al een paar maanden dat mijn neus s'avonds volledig dicht gaat zitten...en moet dus iedere avond sprayen om door mijn neus te kunnen ademen..ik merk ook dat ik het overdag ook wel al eens nodig heb...
Kijk ik nu tegen een verslaving aan of niet???

Iemand advies of tips???
Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Katja

als je er afhankelijk van bent geraakt..

dan ben je helaas verslaafd ja.
zo ie zo mag je niet langer dan 5 dagen gebruiken anders stelt je neus zich afhankelijk op van otrivin.. maar heb in een andere topic gelezen dat je hulp hebt gezocht... goedzo!

----------


## johan26

Weet je ook wat de oorzaak is waarom je neus 's avonds volledig dicht gaat zitten?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben intussen van de neusspray verslaving af...maar nog steeds gaat mijn neus s'avonds helemaal dichtzitten...en nee,ik weet niet hoe wat de oorzaak daarvan is...weet iemand raad??

----------


## johan26

> Ik ben intussen van de neusspray verslaving af...maar nog steeds gaat mijn neus s'avonds helemaal dichtzitten...en nee,ik weet niet hoe wat de oorzaak daarvan is...weet iemand raad??


(huisstofmijt) allergie?

----------


## Agnes574

dat zou kunnen met 4 hondjes in huis  :Wink: 
Toch wordt er s'avonds evenveel gelucht als overdag en zéker de slaapkamer...en overdag heb ik er geen last van...door vermoeidheid misschien???

----------


## anMa

Bij mij waarschijnlijk huisstofallergie 
Gecombineerd met stress en vermoeidheid
Ook pollen heb ik last van inde zomer gras
anMa

----------


## wendyd31

Hoi je zou heel goed verslaafd kunnen zijn aan neuspray.
Welke neusspray gebruik je?
Een neusspray op basis van xylometazoline mag maximaal 8 dagen achter elkaar gebruikt worden.
Als je dit product langer dan 8 dagen achter elkaar gebruikt kan je gaan leiden aan chronische verkoudheid.
En zie er dan nog maar eens van af te komen.
Als je niet zonder neusspray kan,kan je beter afwisselen met neusspray op basis van zoutoplossing!

----------


## afra1213

Bij een vrouw zit haar neus al jaren verstopt. Van een arts neemt zij jaren een* neusspray waardoor het iets verzacht. Echter haar slijmvliezen worden wel aangetast. 
Als iemand verteld dat dit deze verstopping van haar neus een reactie uit de lever is. 
Zal niemand dit geloven. 
Echter na kruiden in te nemen is dit binnen 4 weken genezen. 
Het blijkt dat alergie de oorzaak was van de verstopte neus

----------

